# SETH!



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 19, 2010)

:angel:My fiance Seth was tragically killed in a car accident july 18, 2010. :bawl:He was only 18. :sad:I miss him so much.:cry1: :caffeineWe had met online a while ago when I had been raising chickens we met on a poultry site. We were friends for a while due to me having a boyfriend. I broke up with my boyfriend at the end of september 09. we continued to be friends, we talked all the time. In january he asked me out. It was a long distance relationship he lived on the coast of washington and I live in southern Idaho. We dated for a while, saw each other in person a few times. sadly he couldn't come down to prom so he sent me a letter in the mail:mail2: that I couldnt open till he called me that night. so naturally i took it to prom axious to open it. ink iris:he called me while at prom and asked me to marry him. :bouquet:I of course said yes.:yes: He came down to Idaho July 10 since he would be starting college here this fall. He was here for a few days. he got a call early on the 17. he left to go see his neices birth while on the way he was hit by a drunk driver his car flipped and rolled into oncoming traffic (a semi).:tears2: He was pronounced dead at 12:01 am on the 18. :cry4:I got the call from his parents around 12:30 am. :bigtears:I still cry everyday especially when the 18 rolls around (today:sosad). :in tears:This is soooooo hard to write but I feel better talking about him. I miss him so much:cry2. I wish he was here to hold me and tell me how much he loves me.:kiss1: :missyouI miss you hun ray:I hope you are safe and happy up in heaven.leaseplease: I'll see you someday:dunno. RIP!!!!!!!!!!!!:rip:

:big kiss:ALL MY LOVE:heartbeat:

YOUR FIANCE :love:

Crystal :nerves1:boohoo:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 19, 2010)

im so sorry...i can understand needing to get it out ..if i were u id cry till i ran out of tears..then id dust myself off and show Seth what an amazing and strong woman he had chosen to be his wife....RIP Seth.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 19, 2010)

:thanks:Thank you flash. Yes I have cried alot. everyday but I just keep on truckin' because that is what he would want me to do. I know he is watching over me:angel:. thank you again your support means alot!

sincerely 

ink iris:Crystal:happybunny:


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 19, 2010)

btw in the letter was a letter from him and my engagement ring.:shock2: gorgeous!! but i couldn't tell since he had sent it in a little box. lol i was soooooo happy. My friends toasted us with fruit punch lol. :toast:night of my life. arty:He always seemed to do that. :kiss:He made me the happiest that I have ever been and that is what I miss most about him.:inlove:

crystal:happybunny:

p.s. if you want to imagine him think of jacob (twilight)with short spiky hair and green eyes 6'1"-6'2" built muscled. 10x cuter(I may be biased) lol.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 19, 2010)

What a tragic thing to happen...i'm so very sorry..


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 19, 2010)

:thanks:thank you Cheryl. It feels so nice to have people to tell me story to and who will listen and support me in this tough time. :bigtears:

Crystal:happybunny:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 19, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss. Don't really know what words to say. A friend of ours was killed on Wednesday--someone did a hit and run while he was on his way home on his motorcycle. It was so unexpected and still hard to accept. Time dulls the edge of your grief but I really don't feel that you ever wholly heal. Again, so sorry.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 19, 2010)

:thanks:Thank you Nancy and I am sorry for your loss. ray:I am praying for him his family and friends. your right the ache does heal but you are never whole again. I think right now I am in step two of seven of the greiving process. :sadain and guilt. I feel pain for his loss and guilt for letting him go.:bigtears: thank you for the support durring this hard time.

crystal:happybunny:


----------



## jcl_24 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry this happened.

Seth will always be in your mind and heart. Let the love you feel give you strength :hearts.

All the dreams you shared, of things you wanted to do, trips to take - when it feels right, do them.

Jo xx


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 24, 2010)

:thanks:Thank you jcl. It really does make me feel better having all of your guys wonderful support. and when things do feel right i will do everything we dreamed of.:zzzzz and I will move on and :kiss:find somebody else :inlove:and eventually marry :toast:and have a family:group2: because he told me to if anything happend to him. I laughed at him :roflmao:at the time and told him not to talk like that :rant:but I promised :agreeand I will when the time is right just not right now.

I :missyouSETH!!!!!!!

Crystal:happybunny:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 24, 2010)

OMGosh, how horrible, i am so sorry


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 24, 2010)

:thanks:Thank you Fran. Your support is very much appreciated.:feelbetter:


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 25, 2010)

Could I ask for a favor. would you guys go light a candle for Seth and I and attach a heartfelt or encouraging message. I'm having a bad time at the moment and could really use the support. I wish he was here to hold me and tell me he loves me. But he can't be and it really hurts. here is the link to the page: http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=SETHM

thank you so much. I really appreciate it.

Crystal


----------

